# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  كيف يخطىء الرجل في الحب ؟ ..

## الوردة الاردنية

الجميع يتمنى أن يقع في الحب، وأن يجد شريكا لحياته يقتسم معه همومه وعثراته وأحزانه، كما يقتسم معه طموحاته وآماله وأفراحه، لكن بعض الرجال يرتبكون بعض الأخطاء تعجل بكلمة النهاية لقصة الحب.. فكيف يخطئ الرجل في الحب؟
في الحقيقة يكون الخطأ عندما يعبر الرجل عن حبه الشديد لمحبوبته منذ اليوم الأول، لأنه مهما كانت مشاعرك تجاهها قوية أو حقيقية فلا ينبغي أن تظهر لها كافة أوراقك في لحظة واحدة، وسنشرح من خلال هذا الموضوع ، لماذا تعد هذه الصراحة المفرطة خطأ ؟
"قنبلة الحب"
سواء أحببت هذه أم لا.. فإن المرأة ترى الرجل دوما كشخص عقلاني لا يحب اظهار مشاعره أو التعبير عنها بالكلام، وبالتالي فمهما كنت عاطفيا وأردت التعبير عن ذلك لمحبوبتك، فهي قد لا تتقبل الأمر بالشكل الإيجابي الذي تظنه أنت .
وهذه الحالة تحديدا يوصفها خبراء العلاقات الزوجية بأنها "قنبلة الحب"، حيث يحذرون من أن يقوم الرجل بالتعبير عن مشاعره الفياضة لمحبوبته في بداية علاقتهما، لأنه في الأغلب سيأتي بنتائج سيئة.
ويؤكد الخبراء أن أعراض "قنبلة الحب" في حد ذاتها ليست سيئة، بمعنى انه اذا كان الرجل واثقا أن هذه المرأة ستكون حبيبته الأبدية التي يريد استكمال حياته معها، فهذا شئ رائع بالفعل، لكن السيئ أن يخبرها من اللقاء الأول أن حبه لها استثنائي وأنه لم يعش أبدا هذه المشاعر من قبل، حيث ينصحون الرجل بمقاومة التعبير عن هذه المشاعر خلال اللقاء الأول بقدر الإمكان، لأن المرأة في هذا الوقت ستشعر أن حبيبها يسمعها كلاما معسولا من أجل استمالتها عاطفيا وجعلها تقبل به شريكا لحياتها بشكل به نوع من الابتزاز العاطفي.
ومن أعراض هذه الحالة أيضا، أن تصر عليها أن تلتقي بوالديك فورا، حتى من قبل أن تقوم بمفردك بمفاتحتهما في الأمر، وبالتالي تعرضها لاحتمال الرفض وما يتبعه من شعور بالحرج، كما أن اصرارك على مقابلتها لوالديك قبل أن تذهب أنت لمقابلة والديها أولا يعد نوعا من الاستهزاء بالتقاليد الشرقية التي تلزم الرجل باحترام المرأة، خصوصا من رشحها قلبه لتكون شريكة لمستقبله.



علامات الخطر
ويؤكد الخبراء أيضا أن اهتمام الرجل بمحبوبته في أول أيام ارتباطهما بشكل مبالغ فيه غير مطلوب، فليس هناك داع من المكالمات الهاتفية الطويلة، ومحاصرتها بالرسائل الهاتفية، ظنا منه أنها ستهرب منه أو ستجد شخصا آخر اذا ابتعد هو عنها... بل ينصحون بأن يكون الرجل هادئا وواثقا من نفسه ومن حبه لها، وأن يفسح لها المجال لتستكمل حياتها في إطار من الهدوء والسكينة كما اعتادت قبل لقائها به، حتى لا تشعر أن علاقتها بك ستسبب لها التوتر والضغط العصبي وأنك تلاحقها بشكل خانق، كما أن اهتمامك الزائد بها لن يجعلها تتعرف على قوة مشاعرها الحقيقية تجاهك، كما سيحرمها من الاشتياق إليك .
ويؤكد خبراء العلاقات الاجتماعية أنه في أول أسبوعين للارتباط، تكفي مكالمة هاتفية واحدة يوميا، وبضع رسالة نصية، وكذلك يحذرون الرجل من التصرف بعصبية أو غضب تجاه محبوبته اذا لم تتمكن هي من الرد على مكالماته أو رسائله لأي ظرف طارئ.
ومن الأمور الخاطئة أيضا في بداية العلاقة أن يمطر الرجال حبيبته بالهدايا، لأنه اذا جعلها تعتاد على هذا الأمر، فإنه لن يستطيع تحقيقه في المستقبل بصفة منتظمة.

"التجاهل" .. خطأ قاتل
أحيانا يشعر الرجل أن اهتمامه الشديد بحبيبته في بداية العلاقة لم يؤت بثماره، فيلجأ إلى تصرف أكثر خطرا، وهو تجاهلها تماما، ظنا منه أنه سيجعلها تبادر بالاهتمام به، غير أن تصرفه هذا سيشعرها بالحيرة والارتباك ويجعلها تقرر أن هذه التصرفات لا تجعلها تشعر بمستقبل ايجابي للعلاقة وبالتالي تقوم هي بالانفصال عنه.
وعلى ذلك، يؤكد الخبراء أن أفضل تعامل هنا هو التوازن والتعامل بنوع من الهدوء مع الطرف الآخر، حتى تصبح العلاقة أكثر رسوخا ونضوجا، ووقتها لا مانع من إظهار المشاعر الحقيقية بشغف .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*موضوع رائع ونصائح جيدة ... شكراً الوردة الأردنية*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*برأيي أكثر الرجال الآن يفتقرون إلى الرسوخ والنضوج في مشاعرهم والتوازن والاعتدال 
قد يكون الإفراط في الاهتمام أو الإهمال من اهم أعداء الحب 

راق لي كثيراً ما قرأته هنا*

----------


## فيروز

يعني الأغلب هيك ما في وعي وروح عفوية
طرح رائع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمروركم هدوء ودموع وفيروز

----------


## اليتيم العماني

كلام واقعي من حواء تحب آدم ,شكر لك وردة , فشذاك ينتشر بين جنبات المنتدى .

----------

